# A Casualty



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Mitsi making the most of it anything to get out of going out in the snow 

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Aww, what a wee cutie - she looks really sorry for herself.
What's she done to her leg?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

That's a decidedly dodgy lookin doggy bandage, did she do it herself :lol:


----------



## ChocaMocha (Nov 26, 2010)

*Mitsi*

What a beautiful border !
I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Ah, bless.

What has Mitsi done to her leg?


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Its not serious, Mitsi caught her leg on some razor wire when chasing a rabbit, she's out and about today.

A local farmer has installed the razor wire around his Turkey Pens due to persistent break ins and thefts.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dog*

Get well soon young lady!

Russell

(Well take your time and your owners will do everything for you. )


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Mitsi back to full fitness

Best Regards
Broom


----------

